# Doxford engine



## soundlight (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello everybody! maybe someone here can help me...i need to know if the Doxford engines from 1950/1951 had a identity plate somewhere on the engine and if is so...on wich side of the engine...
Thank you


----------



## eldersuk (Oct 24, 2005)

Usually on the guage panel above the controls. On most engines this was on the starboard side. Larger 6 cylinder engines or twin screw jobs at the for'd end.

Derek


----------



## soundlight (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you very much!

Best regards
Adriano


----------



## Clifford Cocker (Jan 21, 2008)

*Doxford Engines*

Yes, the engine builder and number were usually displayed on the panel at the starting platform, and some engine builders also stamped the number on the main engine parts, bearings etc.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

also crankcase doors displayed the engine type/ builder(Thumb)


----------

